
OpenStack VM Balancing with Python - cbeeson
https://www.ahl.com/hn-ahl-tech-mar19
======
yschimke
Removed a stream of 5+ daily "move my unix environment" requests and saved the
linux team a lot of interruptions. Basically turned the "VMs mean slow
environments" user problem into VMs just work.

~~~
hbilar2
It is great from that point of view!

Since it became AZ aware and we moved it into Kubernetes, there have been zero
problems related to running it in our environment.

